# how to castrate a bull calf?



## hstd1999 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi I was wondering if anyone you has ever castrated a bull calf with a knife? And if so what is the proper method for doing this? He is about six month old and I need to do it now!!!!!!!! Thanks for all your help.

Thanks eric


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

When I was in my twenties I worked a summer on a beef farm and we did hundreds of the little guys. We would just cut off the bottom third of the sporran, pull out the possibles, and give the empty hull a spray of antiseptic.


----------



## shorty'smom (Feb 17, 2005)

That's how we do it sometimes. Antiseptic and a sharp knife. We use the blackleg vaccination with tetanus in it.

My Dh is trying out banding on some of them too. He's satisfied with it I think. It worked well last time we did it so we did it again this time we worked calves. If he's pretty large, cutting is best.

Still, most cattlement prefer cutting them. It's certain and quick. He'll be sore for a week or two, but be ok eventually.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would suggest that if you don't have someone who can actually show you how, and there is a technique involved, it might be wiser to call the vet. It's not quite as easy as it looks and the risks are pretty high if you don't know what you're doing. I would recomend banding to the inexperienced long before suggesting they pick up a knife.


----------



## angus_guy (Jun 22, 2004)

wr said:


> I would suggest that if you don't have someone who can actually show you how, and there is a technique involved, it might be wiser to call the vet. It's not quite as easy as it looks and the risks are pretty high if you don't know what you're doing. I would recomend banding to the inexperienced long before suggesting they pick up a knife.


I would Concur with the inexperienced making a trip to the vet and the cost is minimal $5-10

However my vet has advised me that in banding they run a high risk of tetnus. 

Anyone have experience with this if so what is tour incedence of tetnus


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've never encountered tetnus as the result of banding but I have to say in all the years I've had livestock, I've never even seen tetnus, maybe it's our climate or location. I know the oldtimers talk about it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I band lots of bull calves and have never experienced a problem other than an occasional band breaking if I let the bands get old. Once applied I have not had a band to break. The break happens when I initially expand the band on the banding tool.IMO, inserting ear tags is a greater risk for infection than a band. In fly season the banding technique affords a level of protection from the insects. Bands are very cheap if bought by the 100 from the online vet supply sources. I store the unused bands in the freezer and that prolongs the band materials life. Here is a neat aid for the inexperienced but can work for the experienced.......get a thin piece of tough plastic about 1/8 inch thick and slightly larger than a playing card. In the center of one of the narrow ends cut a slot 3/8 inch wide from the end to the center of the card/plastic. When you go to band a calf, slide the plastic tool between the belly and the scrotum. This will permit you to verify that you have the testicles (both) and then you can apply the band without one of the testicles escaping back into the belly area.

____________________________
____________________________
____________________________
____________________________
______________ _____________ 
______________^ SLOT 3/8 inch" 
______________ 
______________v_____________ 
____________________________
____________________________
____________________________


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

I'd check around with my neighbors and see if any of them have cattle experience. Its not something you want to do without some expert guidance.


----------



## cowboy too (May 25, 2005)

First, you want the animal secure. Typically this means horses with ropes on front and back legs with calf on its side on the ground. You can also do it (depending on calf size) with a person holding a rope around the back legs and another person kneeling on the front shoulder (one knee on neck, one knee behind shoulder), bending the upper leg up close to the shoulder, mostly so you have something to hold on to. Obviously other ways include using a squeeze chute but lying on the ground is the easiest.
The "doctor" can either kneel on the flank and reach over the calf or sit on the ground in front of the calf. Be sure you're stable. Grab the end of the scrotum and, using a sharp knife, cut off about 1/4 to 1/3, or about 1 inch above the end for a small calf. Using both hands with palms toward the calf's body (be careful with your knife or hold it in your teeth) enclose the scrotum where it attaches to the body sort of like you were going to grab a pole to shinny up it. Tighten your grip and slide your hands toward the bottom of the scrotum. This will push the testicles out the end of the cut scrotum. When you have pushed them out of the scrotum, assuming you are right-handed, keep sliding your left hand to grab the cords above the testicles, that is tighten the grip between your thumb and first finger. (You grab the cords so the testicles are below your grip and it's easier to hang onto them that way.) For young calves, just slowly pull the testicles out. (You can grip one in each hand and do it one at a time.) For older calves, or if they are pulling too hard, pull out as far as possible and, using your knife blade, scrape back and forth quickly on the cords to gradually part them. (Scrape back and forth like you were trying to get the burn off a piece of toast.) If one slips out of your grip, just go back to the base of the scrotum and squeeze it (them) out again.
Wouldn't hurt to spray on a little disinfectant and/or fly repellant when you're done.


----------



## SmokedCow (Sep 25, 2004)

hold the tail strait up and pull toward head...helps with keeping it outta your face, making the "gifts" drop down...also helps keep the calf steady...


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

cowboy i do it the way you do but i never use the knife on cords to scrap i use my hands my wife says i strip them backwards i just keep pushing up on the cords again and again with the testiles in my other hand....i use the same on the little babies also and then i pull the cords out i never cut the cords ........as you said some are easier then others .....with the knife there scraping on the cords i did that and the calf kicked and the cord got cut in all the mess so i strip them back with hands now..john


----------



## cloverfarm (Jun 1, 2004)

DH and FIL have banded the bull calves for the past many years. They have not had any problems with tetanus that I know of. 

Ann


----------



## Running Arrow (May 19, 2005)

hstd1999 said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone you has ever castrated a bull calf with a knife? And if so what is the proper method for doing this? He is about six month old and I need to do it now!!!!!!!! Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Thanks eric


We don't cut a bull calf, only band them. Otherwise, if you don't have experience castrating anything, let the Vet do it. Too many problems can happen if you don't know what you're doing. Also, they need to have Tetanus shot and perhaps antibiotic shot after castrated.


----------



## cloverfarm (Jun 1, 2004)

DH and FIL like to band the bull calves ASAP after birth. And DH said they had a lot more trouble when they cut the calves vs. banding. He was thinking of infection, open wound and flies, and possibility of a calf bleeding out. (I don't know if they lost one like that or know of others that did.)

One more consideration ... FIL has multiple health problems (it sure is tough to get old!) but wants to keep involved. So we do whatever works for Dad! They band the calves at the same time they give the babies their shots.

Ann


----------



## petefarms (Oct 17, 2004)

Haggis, I also band a bull calf, the younger the better, first week or two. It seems be a neat and clean way to accomplish this. The bands are cheap bought at my local feed store and the hand held spreader for them is a reasonable price and handy to use. I've a brother in law who also dehorns his heifers this way, but he milks 160 a day and also crops close to 500 acres of corn. His time is limited. Just get both testicles and do not let one go back into the belly.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I clamp them with Burdizzo's. No open wound, and I have never missed a nut or had any problems. Your bull will grow faster if left intact, if you have only one or a place to separate him there is no real reason to castrate him. Bulls are typically cut to stop aggression and the fighting that happens when several are penned together, as they would be in a feed lot.


----------



## kath2003 (Oct 3, 2003)

Would it be recommended to band a bull calf at 12 weeks old if he is penned with a freemartin?


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

wr said:


> I would suggest that if you don't have someone who can actually show you how, and there is a technique involved, it might be wiser to call the vet. It's not quite as easy as it looks and the risks are pretty high if you don't know what you're doing. I would recomend banding to the inexperienced long before suggesting they pick up a knife.


I agree. They can bleed to death very easily, and they can get infection


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

SmokedCow said:


> hold the tail strait up and pull toward head...helps with keeping it outta your face, making the "gifts" drop down...also helps keep the calf steady...


there ya go! It sure works well doesnt it?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

wr said:


> I would suggest that if you don't have someone who can actually show you how, and there is a technique involved, it might be wiser to call the vet. It's not quite as easy as it looks and the risks are pretty high if you don't know what you're doing. I would recomend banding to the inexperienced long before suggesting they pick up a knife.


I agree. The first and only one I ever saw done was a friend who did it to a holstien bull calf. It seemed to go fine, but the next morning he had bled to death.....
I have banded many calves(and MANY goats), never a problem as long as you be sure both testicles are under the band. And if your banding in fly season, be sure to spray it when it starts to come loose.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Do it young and have someone feed him his bottle and then band while distracted and happy with bottle (I use 2 bands in case one breaks).


----------



## Philip (Sep 26, 2005)

We're the same as Mpillow - put on two bands. At six months make sure he's well confined in the race or in a crush, cause theres a lot of power in an animal at that age if you get in the way


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Eric, I thought castrating with a knife went out with the ark. Not something I would attempt for reasons already mentioned.

Normally all our bull calves are rung by the time they are 3 weeks old but the odd one slips through for various reasons. At present I have one 7 month bull calf that the vet will be coming out to deal with on Thursday because he is now too big to get a ring on. He will still be rung with but what I think you call a Burdizzo. Most small farmers here don't own one as calves are rung with the usual small bands at a young age - and if they're not, they should be, my own included. I'm not about to take the risk of losing a beef animal that will be worth big dollars to a knife for the sake of spending $50.00 on a vet to do the job properly. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

It's true... there is no quicker, cleaner, and uncomplicated method to use, than a band. If I were you Eric, I would stick the knife back in your pocket and buy a bander. Have help restraining the calf on it's side, or run him in a calf table, whatever works. Make very sure that both testicals are below the band before pulling off the bander. PRESTO! When in doubt a single band will hold, just slip two bands on the bander at the same time. It is easier to slip on two bands at the same time, than it is one at a time on a larger animal. This is certianly a no mess, no infection, low experience method of castration. I use bands myself on all my bulls every year.


----------

